# how do i get my hair color like this?; [please help]



## jazzy88 (Apr 4, 2009)

so this is what my hair color looks like (dye treated);
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but i want it like this;





what would i need? also my hair has a lot of red/brassy tones, would i need a toner ?.....please help

thanks a bunches - jazzy


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 4, 2009)

Look for a Dark Golden Blonde. L'Oreal Feria in Caramel Kiss is suppose to be Beyonce's shade in the commercials u see on tv. I use Clairol Shimmer Lights Shampoo to keep my hair from going brassy after I dye it. I like it better then any toner.


----------



## trincess (Apr 5, 2009)

your natural haircolor looks soo beautiful though =)


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm another fan for your natural hair color. I think Beyonce's hair color works so well on her because it's a shade lighter than her skintone. However, I totally get the need to experiment... and although I have no advice on how to do it.. I hope you <3 your new hair color!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 5, 2009)

If your hair is already color treated you'll need to bleach it in order to get that color.
Color does not lift color, the only way to get it lighter is to bleach it which could cause damage to your hair.
Maybe a soap cap would work just to lift your current shade a notch or two then you could use a caramel color on top.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the haircolor of the first picture...is that yours or a model...It's very pretty


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 5, 2009)

Only 'bleach' would lift that... tint doesn't lift tint. I'd use something like l'oreal hi lift tint which only lifts the hair by half a shade (apparently can lift by four shades but i've never seen it do that). wella do a high lift as well. it'll be a lot of work to do it, and probably damage your hair.


----------

